# Darrell Gibson Crow Call?



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just got my Darrell Gibson crow call yesterday and was trying it out.  I can blow it for a few seconds then the reed wants to stick.  Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?    BTW it sounds awesome.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 27, 2009)

might be getting too much saliva on the reeds.  if it continues to happen, i would see if you can send it back.  if you got it from crowmart or from midwest, i don't know what their policy is.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got about a dozen of them and a couple do the same thing.  

Put a little of that liquid anti fog stuff (can't seem to remember the name of it) on a paper towel and then coat the reed on both sides.  That will work but you'll probably have to re-apply during the season.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2009)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I've got about a dozen of them and a couple do the same thing.
> 
> Put a little of that liquid anti fog stuff (can't seem to remember the name of it) on a paper towel and then coat the reed on both sides.  That will work but you'll probably have to re-apply during the season.



Thanks.  Man that stinks.   I guess I'll try the rain-x trick.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 27, 2009)

I was gonna recommend the Rain-X too.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 27, 2009)

Darrell, 

I recommend learning how to not spit into a call. Same problem most folks have blowing a duck call. 

It can be learned. If you are blowing a call so much that you are locking it up with saliva, you are blowing it  too much. That goes for Crow calls as well as a Duck call.

Rinse your call out with fresh water after you are done hunting as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Darrell,
> 
> I recommend learning how to not spit into a call. Same problem most folks have blowing a duck call.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip.  I have a lot of predator calls that I've never had any problems with blowing for 30 minutes at a time.  I literally blew the call for 3 seconds then it locked up.  I think it's more of a quality issue or a design issue


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 27, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I have a lot of predator calls that I've never had any problems with blowing for 30 minutes at a time.  I literally blew the call for 3 seconds then it locked up.  I think it's more of a quality issue or a design issue



I agree.  I've got one of the Gibson crow calls I can blow for hours and another one of the exact same design that won't last for three air bursts.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 27, 2009)

I only have four of Gibson's crow calls and they all have been flawless. Guess I got lucky


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I only have four of Gibson's crow calls and they all have been flawless. Guess I got lucky



I think so.  I've got a dozen of them.  Ten of them work flawlessly and 2 of them stick immediately.  

Probably an issue with the reed stiffness or the depth of the reed.  Unfortunately, I don't know enough about crow call design to fix them and I'm scared to mess with the reed too much for fear of ruining the call.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Jan 27, 2009)

chalk mine up to the flawless side....   love it


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 28, 2009)

AGARR and GOBBLINGLWYER, what is your favorite Gibson wood for turkeys?


----------



## Nitro (Jan 28, 2009)

I have an Oak that is crisp and sharp. My favorite is a Cherry burl that has great sound.

Walnut is hard to beat . The Gibson I own in Box Elder burl is gorgeous and it's sound is good as well.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Nitro,  I have the Walnut, but was curious about oak and Cherry for shock gobbling.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 28, 2009)

For the best crow sound go with oak.  It is my favorite closely followed by black walnut.

The best looking Gibson crow call in my collection would be English boxwood.

That being said, I hunt with the oak call.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a walnut and cocobolo Gibson, you can definitely tell a difference in sound. I like the walnut best and is the one I hunt with, the cocobolo is too high pitched and pingy to me; wood is just too hard I think. Being that Andy and Dalton both like the sound of the softer wood kinda confirms it.



Darrell I'd send it back and just get another one.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2009)

I got Darrell's number.  I'm going to give him a call this afternoon to see what can be done.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine is walnut as well and I have the same issue you do.  Every time mine locks up, it's because there's too much saliva built up in there.  

I just chalk it up to the fact that I shoot too much spit in there.  You can always just take the mouthpiece out, wipe it down and replace it.

But, if you call him, let me know.  I'd love to know if there is actually something wrong.  I think I got mine from Crowmart though.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Mine is walnut as well and I have the same issue you do.  Every time mine locks up, it's because there's too much saliva built up in there.
> 
> I just chalk it up to the fact that I shoot too much spit in there.  You can always just take the mouthpiece out, wipe it down and replace it.
> 
> But, if you call him, let me know.  I'd love to know if there is actually something wrong.  I think I got mine from Crowmart though.



I got mine from the crowmart as well.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 28, 2009)

Does Darrell Gibson still have a website?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 28, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> Does Darrell Gibson still have a website?



i don't believe so.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 29, 2009)

where can I find The gibson crow in oak?

Midwest has the walnut


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> where can I find The gibson crow in oak?
> 
> Midwest has the walnut



crowmart might have it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 30, 2009)

I talked to him yesterday and he gave me some tips.  Swallow all your saliva and drop your jaw so that all the saliva goes under your tongue.  

What a great guy.  I ended up ordering 2 more calls from him.  He now has a new design and has solved the sticking reed problem.  I'm going to send mine back to him for the new design.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 30, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> where can I find The gibson crow in oak?
> 
> Midwest has the walnut



Give him a call and order from him.  I'll PM you his number.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 30, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> I talked to him yesterday and he gave me some tips.  Swallow all your saliva and drop your jaw so that all the saliva goes under your tongue.
> 
> What a great guy.  I ended up ordering 2 more calls from him.  He now has a new design and has solved the sticking reed problem.  I'm going to send mine back to him for the new design.




Good info Darrell


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Jan 30, 2009)

that seems like it could work   nice post


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 25, 2010)

well I finally got around to calling Darrell.  Got one an oak one coming.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 25, 2010)

i dont go spring hunting without mine....when i use mine and it gets stuck i blow on the side to free it or take it down and dry it ...guys i really wouldnt use the rainex it might be harmfull..also if you put a growl in your voice when call N it sounds more realistic , and you can get a good hawk call by blowing on side of the caller....i can get a  turkey cluck sound  by lightly poping the call....Ron


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't have a problem with mine.


----------



## dudemont1 (Mar 25, 2010)

on cold mornings the breat alone will cause most calls to stop up. most folks are so use to using it like a turkey call and getting a mouth full while covering the end with your fingers to change the calls tone and direction. most crow calls are made to give a loud sound with little effort. back off and call softly, good luck friends, thats what i have been told by those that hunt.


----------



## ncturkey (May 11, 2011)

Well it is great to see this thread still alive. I went to see Darrel Gibson yesterday May 10 2011. I already have one of his crow calls so I wanted another. I got picked up three new crow calls. I got two different oak crow calls and one type of maple. We talked about them sticking. It is due to spit. He told me to swollow all my spit before calling and the would help with the sticking. Plus he has a new reed design that is suppose not to stick as bad. I love mt Gibson corw callers. They are some of the best crow calls around. I have awesome success with my gibson crow call at locating turkey with it. I may start to crow hunt this year.


----------



## Cavin Castleberry (Jan 22, 2012)

I just got my new oak Gibson crow call it is awesome!!! All call crow calls sticks sometime!! Mr.Gibson is a nice guy and a good friend!! Keep up the good work Mr.Gibson!!! I will be order some more crow call from you!! Good work Mr.Gibson (I love crow hunting it fun)


----------



## Cavin Castleberry (Jan 22, 2012)

Cavin Castleberry said:


> I just got my new oak Gibson crow call it is awesome!!! All call crow calls sticks sometime!! Mr.Gibson is a nice guy and a good friend!! Keep up the good work Mr.Gibson!!! I will be order some more crow call from you!! Good work Mr.Gibson (I love crow hunting it fun)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 24, 2012)

I started this post on 1/27/09.  Since I got all my calls with the new reed system they have never stuck.  Not a single problem with them.


----------



## Cavin Castleberry (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes,the new reed system is awesome!!! I love my oak Gibson crow call!! I went out hunting today 12 boondocker decoys,buster2 and a cripple crow decoy and my Gibson crow call=a lot of DEAD CROWS!!!!!


----------



## Cavin Castleberry (Jan 27, 2012)

Cavin Castleberry said:


> Yes,the new reed system is awesome!!! I love my oak Gibson crow call!! I went out hunting today 12 boondocker decoys,buster2 and a cripple crow decoy and my Gibson crow call=a lot of DEAD CROWS!!!!!


----------



## Cavin Castleberry (Mar 22, 2012)

Ha, fellas I just received my new Gibson crow call! I love it! Darrell made me a cd on crow calling!! Man he can sure run a crow call! This is my third crow call from mr. Gibson! IT WON'T BE THE LAST Thank,you Mr.Gibson!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cavin Castleberry (Sep 23, 2012)

*Gibson crow calls*

Hi,Fellas I just got my new Gibson crow call its a SWEET sounding crow call! It's made out of gold box elder and bocote! Mr.Gibson make a FINE crow call! Thank you Mr.Gibson(7 crow call I needed more)lol


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 24, 2012)

Darrel makes a good one and is a nice guy to talk to on the phone


----------



## Castleberry (May 1, 2013)

I have a few Darrell Gibson crow they sound good! But I wanted to try something else! So I try a Ml Walker crow call that thang sound like a crow!!!!! WOW, WOW!!!! He is a nice man to talk to, he make a wonderful crow call!! Mr. Ml Walker it won't be the last call!! Lol Iam going to order 1 or 2 more!!! It's made out of Black walnut and a cocobolo mouth piece!!!!!!  Thank you Mr.Walker!!!!


----------



## PINE KNOT (May 2, 2013)

Darrell makes a killer crow call. I sent him $30 bucks and he made me a beauty, and more importantly it sounds like a crow. He was a super nice guy, enjoyed talking to him. Earlier this year, I talked to him, Harold Fowler and Lonnie Sneed on the phone all in the same morning. That's a wealth of knowledge among them three and they are all super nice fine gentlemen in my book.

Stabilized maple from his yard.


----------



## Castleberry (Jul 16, 2013)

I just received my new Gibson crow call! Darrell is making wooden mouth pieces in his crow call!! They sound AWESOME!!!!! I have one more order from Darrell!! Can't wait!!!!!!


----------

